# Intense SS or Marin Quake or wait for the Corsair Maelstrom



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah so I've been looking for a new freeride bike. I've narrowed it down to these three. Maybe even the Giant Reign X0. I'll be riding at Diablo mostly, and maybe some other places occasionally. These bikes are similar with 6.5" - 7" of travel, but they all have different geo. I like the geo of the SS the most, but i dunno it just seems too expensive.

Here are my options:

Get the 08 Marin Quake 7.3 for $3800 from Pedal Shop and ship it to me in NJ.
Or get it at a small shop in Connecticut an hour away from me for $3900. 
I'l have to wait about a week.

Quake 7.3's specs:

Frame: 6061 QUAD XLT Aluminum with Edge II Plus Top Tube and Hydroformed Down Tube, 6061 QUAD XLT 6.8” Travel 4 Bar Link Aluminum Swingarm with Disc Mounts 
Front Suspension: Rock Shox Totem 2-Step
Rear Suspension: Fox DHX Air 5.0 
Shift Lever: Shimano XT, 2 Way and Instant Release, 9 Speed 
Derailleur Front: Shimano XT 
Derailleur Rear :Shimano Shadow XT 
Brakes Front: Avid Code Hydraulic Disc 
Brakes Rear: Avid Code Hydraulic Disc 
Brake Levers: Avid Hydraulic Disc 
Pedals: Crank Bros 50/50 XX 
Crankset: TruVativ Holzfeller 2.2 RG DH, 36/24 with Rock Guard 
Bottom Bracket: TruVitav Howitzer XR
Chain: SRAM PC-991 
Cassette: Shimano XT, 11-34, 9 Speed 
Hub Rear: Hope Pro ll
Hub Front: Hope Pro ll
Rims: Mavic EX-325, 32 Hole Disc 
Tires: Kenda Nevegal, 26" x 2.5", Stick-E Rubber 
Saddle: WTB Pure V Race 
Seatpost: Syncros Derived, 25° Offset 
Stem: Gravity Light OS 1.5” Threadless 
Handlebar: Easton Vice DH, OS-31.8mm, Mid Rise 
Grips: Marin FR Locking 
Headset: Orbit DL, 1.5”, Threadless with Forged Alloy Cups 

Or get the Intense SS from the other side of US complete for $4700 plus about $100shipping. I'll get it probably in about a week.
Or get it at a lbs complete with the XT build kit for $4700 plus about $300 with about a 4 week wait.
The parts spec on the one from my lbs is in my opinion a bit worse and I dont want to wait 
those 3 weeks longer.
Here are the specs for my lbs and then the other shop.

Rear Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 Coil 
Fork: Fox 36 Van RC2 
Headset: Cane Creek XC 1.5 
Rims/Wheels: Mavic DeeTraks 
Tires: Intense 909 
Crankset: Shimano XT 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT 
Chain: Shimano XT 
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow 
Cassette: Shimano XT 
Shifters: Shimano XT 
Handlebars: Titec El Norte Prolite 1.5 rise 
Tape/Grips: ODI Dual Ply 
Stem: Titec El Norte Prolite 65mm 
Brake Levers: Shimano XT 
Brakes: Shimano XT 203mm 
Saddle: Intense Sacred Ti 
Seat Post: Thomson Elite 

Other shop:

Frame: Intense SS 
Fork: Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step 
Headset: FSA Orbit Xtreme 1.5 
Rear Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 
Rims/Wheels: Mavic 721 
Hubs: Hope Pro II 
Spokes: DT Champion 
Tires: Maxxis Highroller 2.35 
Crankset: Shimano XT 
Chainwheel: Raceface DH 34 Tooth 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano 
Chain: Sram PG-971 
Front: Derailleur NA 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Shadow XT 
Rear Cogs: Shimano XT 
Shifters: Shimano XT Right 
Handlebars: Sunline V-1 OS 
Tape/Grips: Sunline Waffle Lockon 
Stem: Thomson Elite X4 
Brake Levers: Avid Juicy 7 
Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 
Pedals: Easton Flatboy 
Saddle: Felt 
Seat Post: Thomson Elite 
Seat Binder: Intense 
Color(s) Raw 
Weight 34.5 

Or go with the Corsair Maelstrom frame (or I think they might have a complete) and build it up. But i have to wait till September-October.:madman: 

Advice???


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Banshee Scythe
Banshee Scythe
Banshee Scythe
Banshee Scythe
Banshee Scythe
Banshee Scythe
Banshee Scythe
Banshee Scythe



I think you should consider the Banshee Scythe


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

Get the Quake. It pedals better.


----------



## marinwolfrider (May 20, 2007)

The Quake outfitted with the totem air is a sweet freeride setup. I wasn't too much a fan of the dhx air though. The bike has decently long chainstays, but I was surprised how comfortable the geometry feels.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

I'd compare and contrast the geometry of both bikes so that you'd know which one is better suited for your intended riding / style. The Quake's wheelbase (44.2) is slightly longer than that of he Intense SS(42.7) and it's chainstay length is 17.3 v.s. 16.7. for the same small frame size. The Quake would be more versatile because you can adjust the HA and BB height because it's got to shock locations. The main gripe that you might notice about the Quake is it's hefty weight but that could be a good thing cuz it might be stronger than the Intense SS.

https://www.marinbikes.com/2008/us/bikes/specs_quake_73.php
https://www.intensecycles.com/2008/bikes.php?model=ss

I was in the same situation as you were as my choices to replace my MC Sin were the Quake, Reign X, and Corsair Maelstrom. I can't wait for the Maelstrom, thought that the Reign X was just too common, so I went with the Quake. I got it from Mike of Pedalshop but I only bought the frame and used the parts from my Sin to build it. It scaled in at a hefty 42 lbs at the bathroom scale so actual should be around 44 lbs. I'm gonna be using it more for FR and for DH trails that would require some climbing.

Here are my specs:

Frame: 6061 QUAD XLT Aluminum with Edge II Plus Top Tube and Hydroformed Down Tube, 6061 QUAD XLT 6.8" Travel 4 Bar Link Aluminum Swingarm with Disc Mounts 
Front Suspension: Marzocchi 888RC WORKS 170MM; 575MM AC heigth
Rear Suspension: Fox DHX Coil 5.0 
Shift Lever: Shimano XT, 2 Way and Instant Release, 9 Speed 
Derailleur Front: Shimano XT 
Derailleur Rear :Shimano Saint
Brakes Front: Hope Mono 6 203mm
Brakes Rear: Hope Mono 6 203mm 
Brake Levers: Hope Mono Mini
Pedals: Azonic Mtn X
Crankset: Shimano Saint, 32/22 with E13 Bash Guard 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint
Chain: Shimano CN7701 XTR/Dura Ace
Cassette: Shimano LX, 11-34, 9 Speed 
Hub Rear: Mavic Deetraks with Saint Thru Axle adapter 10 x 135mm
Hub Front: Mavic Deetraks 20mm
Rims: Mavic Deetraks, 32 Hole Staight Pull spokes 
Tires: Continental Digga 2.5 front / Continental Diesel 2.5 rear
Saddle: WTB Pure V Race 
Seatpost: Titec El Norte 
Stem: Marzocchi 888 integrated 
Handlebar: Titec El Norte Gold, OS-31.8mm, High Rise 
Grips: Titec Hellbent Lock On
Headset: Cane Creek Doulble XC Flush Reducer

Pics


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Just got my new SS, and i love it. Its awesome to ride, really flickable and soaks everything up. But it has developed an amazingly loud creak from the rear end, so until that is remedied, this jury is out. No denying its a brilliant bike. The Quake is damn good though too!! Not much between the 2 spec lists, personal preference i'd say. The wheels builds are the main difference. Good luck!!

EDIT> Creak has been sorted, just a loose drop-out bolt. Sweet as a nut now!!!


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

combatkimura said:


> Banshee Scythe
> Banshee Scythe
> Banshee Scythe
> Banshee Scythe
> ...


Naa the scythe is too dh-ish for me. I need more of something like a wildcard, but i dont really like the suspension design.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Wait for the Corsair...


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

marinwolfrider said:


> The Quake outfitted with the totem air is a sweet freeride setup. I wasn't too much a fan of the dhx air though. The bike has decently long chainstays, but I was surprised how comfortable the geometry feels.


I t hought it had a Totem 2-Step??? I think they are shipping them with the solo air since the 2-step function is having problems. I'll probably switch the dhx air to a coil shock if i get it. The chainstays are turning me away a little because i want a fairly nimble bike were i can lay down some tricks at the jumps. I also want it to turn well and be controllable, but not uncomfortable on the gnarly rocky/rooty sectioins.

Oh, and i weigh only 135-140 pounds geared, so i think the lighter Intense would suit me better.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Wait for the Corsair...


I would get the maelstrom if it were only a few weeks, but i dont think i can wait a few months. I wanna ride.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Just got my new SS, and i love it. Its awesome to ride, really flickable and soaks everything up. But it has developed an amazingly loud creak from the rear end, so until that is remedied, this jury is out. No denying its a brilliant bike. The Quake is damn good though too!! Not much between the 2 spec lists, personal preference i'd say. TH ewheels builds are the main difference. Good luck!!


You have a totem on there right?? Dont you think a 180mm fork is a little big?? I woul want a totem ,but a 2-step or something so i can have it at 160mm most of the time and lower it even more for dirt jumps and raise it to 180mm for rocky downhill sections. I dont know if i would feel as confident on a lyrik since its weaker. Do you guys think a van 36 would be stronger and more durable. But then again i wouldnt be able to lower it.:madman: 
The wheels on the one from my lbs are a lot worse i think.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

nickgto, thats a nice quake! You have it built up pretty burly, though. I would want it lighter, like under 40 pounds.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> nickgto, thats a nice quake! You have it built up pretty burly, though. I would want it lighter, like under 40 pounds.


Thanks for the comment! For me there was no point of building it light because I want it to take all the abuse that my lardy 225 lbs riding weight can throw at it. I've had the front fork WORK'd by Marzocchi for hucks and jumps and the rear shock has a heavier spring to match the fork for hucks / jumps. My full on DH bike was tuned more to just plow and would not be seeing anymore hucks / jumps due to it's softer setting.

My small frame by itself weighed in around 12 lbs with the headset and 350lbs spring on the bathroom scale so I think it would be just too much heft for a lighter rider to toss around. I guess the Reign X would be of better value than the Intense SS. If I were a light rider like you I'd jump on an Reign X frame, and build it with Roco TST Air and 66 SL ATA. I'd slap in some light Easton Havoc wheelset and Shimano XT drivetrain. You could probably build it below 34 lbs.


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

The maelstrom looks sweeeeeet!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd go with the Marin.. it would be nice to support a small shop nevertheless I'd go with Pedal Shop as Mike is an awesome dude and sure knows how to make the customer happy :thumbsup:


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> You have a totem on there right?? Dont you think a 180mm fork is a little big?? I woul want a totem ,but a 2-step or something so i can have it at 160mm most of the time and lower it even more for dirt jumps and raise it to 180mm for rocky downhill sections. I dont know if i would feel as confident on a lyrik since its weaker. Do you guys think a van 36 would be stronger and more durable. But then again i wouldnt be able to lower it.:madman:
> The wheels on the one from my lbs are a lot worse i think.


Little big....?? 6.5" on the rear, 7 on the front - WHats too big about that? Set up couldn't be better. I'd always rather have a bit more up front than the rear. It rides brilliantly, and the creak was just loose drop-out bolts.

The 2-step has had quite a few issues, the solo Air is alot simpler, but just as plush and the lock-out feature is really helpful. Being able to reduce travle to 140 say, would be really useful for 4cross runs etc. But its not the be-all. I'm happy as is.

PS> I CANNOT RECOMMEND THE INTENSE SS ENOUGH!!!!


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Little big....?? 6.5" on the rear, 7 on the front - WHats too big about that? Set up couldn't be better. I'd always rather have a bit more up front than the rear. It rides brilliantly, and the creak was just loose drop-out bolts.
> 
> The 2-step has had quite a few issues, the solo Air is alot simpler, but just as plush and the lock-out feature is really helpful. Being able to reduce travle to 140 say, would be really useful for 4cross runs etc. But its not the be-all. I'm happy as is.
> 
> PS> I CANNOT RECOMMEND THE INTENSE SS ENOUGH!!!!


Its just that the bike was designed around a 160mm or 6.3 in fork. A lot of people say it feels much better with a 160mm fork because its not as sluggish and the front isn't so tall.
Because the head angle changes from 66.5 to 65.6 it will feel a lot more sluggish which is good only for steep dh trails. Everything else 160mm would be better. Try llowering your Totem to 160mm. If you dont like it you can always switch back to 180mm. If I remember correctly, i dont think you were looking for all that much travel anyway when you were looking for a bike a couple months ago, right??

Also, hows your leg? Is it getting better? Are you starting to get more ride time??


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> Its just that the bike was designed around a 160mm or 6.3 in fork. A lot of people say it feels much better with a 160mm fork because its not as sluggish and the front isn't so tall.
> Because the head angle changes from 66.5 to 65.6 it will feel a lot more sluggish which is good only for steep dh trails. Everything else 160mm would be better. Try llowering your Totem to 160mm. If you dont like it you can always switch back to 180mm. If I remember correctly, i dont think you were looking for all that much travel anyway when you were looking for a bike a couple months ago, right??
> 
> Also, hows your leg? Is it getting better? Are you starting to get more ride time??


I believe the Totem 2-step has only 2 travel settings, 180mm and 140mm. I was not aware you could set it at 160mm.
http://sram.com/en/rockshox/freeride/totem/#tab1


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^ No, I was talking about the totem solo air. You can put a spacer or something to lower the travel to your choice. I'm not exactly sure how it works but theres quite amount of people on this forum who've done it. Yeah the totem 2-step has only two settings. 180mm and 135mm


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> ^^^ No, I was talking about the totem solo air. You can put a spacer or something to lower the travel to your choice. I'm not exactly sure how it works but theres quite amount of people on this forum who've done it. Yeah the totem 2-step has only two settings. 180mm and 135mm


Cool!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Mmmmm. Maelstrom...Currently building up one of the early prototypes to ride for the rest of the summer. Will post pics when it's done and I have ridden it a bit.  Unfortunately as you well know, delivery of production frames is going to miss the summer season.

Totem Solo Air - Yes, travel reduction is easy but you have to take the fork apart to install the spacer. Err used my fork at 140mm on his Nicolai last summer and it worked great.

Intense SS - Super cool bike. Dead sexy lines, good geometry, burly. Would like to spend some time on one myself. If you want a bike NOW (and who doesnt?) I think you can't go wrong.

JMH


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

lucky! I wish i had the connections to be able to ride one for the summer.

*I would get the ss, but I just dont know if its worth it to spend the extra $1000 and i want it to be burly enough to withstand pretty heavy abuse (like flat landings and a lot of rocks and rock gardens and crashing, too)

I'm not really doubting the frame's strength, more the 160mm fork, whatever it is lyric, 36,etc. But i only weigh 135-140 pounds geared so i dunno.*

*Also will the ss frame be good enough for all the rock gardens and square edge hits or would the Marin be better for all that? *

*This will be my only do-it-all bike, so i wanna race dh with it and be able to do slopestyle-like tricks on it (cant really do any tricks now but i wanna learn).*


----------

